# Pokemon XY Starter Challenge



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2013)

Rules:


Spoiler



1. The challenge starts on January 1st 2014 and ends on January 31st 2014.  You must complete it in that time frame to receive a prize.
2. You must post a screenshot of your starter team when you start the challenge and one whenever you defeat a gym leader, elite four, and champion.
3. You may use one mega evolution item on your team, but all other items are not allowed to be used.  If you do your challenge is void.
4. You must use a team of six different regional starters throughout the game.  One for each region.  If you don't, your challenge is void.
5. You must use two grass, water, and fire type starters on your team throughout the game.  If you don't, your challenge is void.
6. You may not catch any Pokemon throughout the game.  If you do, your challenge is void.  If you have to receive a Legendary or regular Pokemon throughout the game to continue however, you must put it in your PC box and release it after it's purpose is complete, or your challenge is void.
7. If your entire team faints and you black out, you must start the challenge over or it is void.
8. You may use medicine during battle and Pokemon centers as much as you would like to when you reach/obtain them.
9. If you use hacked Pokemon, you challenge is automatically void.
10. Whenever battling someone important like a rival, gym leader, elite four, or champion, you must use as many starter Pokemon as how many Pokemon they're using.  If you have to put some of your starters in your PC box during this time, please do.  You may take them out afterwards.



Participant List:


Spoiler



1. AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE)
2. Kippla
3. Flying Mint Bunny
4. TheCreeperHugz
5. Blues
6. Smoke
7. BellBringerGreen
8. RedLatios
9. Feraligatr
10. Solid
11. Gizmodo
12. Paperboy012305
13. Jarrad
14.
15.
Etc.



Helper List:


Spoiler



1. Flying Mint Bunny
2.
3.
Etc.



Sponsor List:


Spoiler



This thread is sponsored by and is a proud sponsor of Pokemon XY Tournament.  Join TheCreeperHug's XY tournament, submit your team on November 12th, and compete on November 17th to put your skills to the test.  Pokemon XY Tournament; it's on.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?101626-Pokemon-X-and-Y-tournament!-SIGNUPS-OPEN



How to assemble your team and why this is challenging:


Spoiler



To assemble your team, you will have to use Pokemon Bank's transfer system to transfer a generation two starter (Cyndaquil, Chikorita, or Totodile) to your XY game, a generation four starter (Chimchar, Turtwig, or Piplup) to your XY game, and a generation five starter (Tepig, Snivy, or Oshawott) to your XY game.  You will already be given a generation six starter, obviously, in the beginning of the game.  You will also be given a choice of generation one's starters during the game, so you do not need to transfer one.  Also, as the Torchic download event is available till January 15th, you will be able to use it as your third generation starter.  The games you need are as follows: Pokemon Black/White/B2/W2, Pokemon Heartgold/Soulsilver, Pokemon Diamond/Pearl/Platinum, and Pokemon X/Y.  You may be thinking this will be easy using a full team of starters.  Why is this challenging you ask?  Well, if you've read the rules, you'll know that people will be tempted to catch and use different Pokemon in their team which is not allowed, and there are other rules that make it challenging.  I hope you'll sign-up and have a fun, challenging time.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 7, 2013)

I actually thought of this idea on Pokemon Showdown. Sort of, just the idea of getting a bunch of starters. For anyone that doesn't know how, here:

Pokemon Bank and Transporter are free to use for the first month you get the game, running till January 31st. During this time, you will:

1. Start your game with the new save. Get your starters and Torchic{if still avaliable by your time}, then transport them to your Pokemon Bank. Reset and choose different starters. Do this until you have every starter. 

That's the method.

I like your idea, and I'll do this. Definitely!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I actually thought of this idea on Pokemon Showdown. Sort of, just the idea of getting a bunch of starters. For anyone that doesn't know how, here:
> 
> Pokemon Bank and Transporter are free to use for the first month you get the game, running till January 31st. During this time, you will:
> 
> ...




Thanks for helping give specific info about how to do it.  Thanks, and good luck!  I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Ashtot (Sep 7, 2013)

I don't really understand how this would be a challenge... If anything it's making the game easier.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 7, 2013)

You said:


> I don't really understand how this would be a challenge... If anything it's making the game easier.



That's just what it's called.  It's really just to see if people can stand it.  A lot of people are going to say no.  It's not really referring to whether it's easy or not.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone will be wanting to use other Pokemon rather than 6 freaking starters, which is why it can be difficult to do. Besides, GF isn't giving us extra starters to be nice. There must be a challenge in X/Y.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 8, 2013)

Sign me up for this!

I'm most likely getting both X and Y, and I plan on using X as my main game so I'll play through the challenge on Y. I'll get started soon with breeding Totodile (SS), Turtwig (Plat) and Tepig (W2) to move onto W2 and then put on Pokemon Bank when its available!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Sign me up for this!
> 
> I'm most likely getting both X and Y, and I plan on using X as my main game so I'll play through the challenge on Y. I'll get started soon with breeding Totodile (SS), Turtwig (Plat) and Tepig (W2) to move onto W2 and then put on Pokemon Bank when its available!





Okay, thanks!  I'll add you to the list.  


And Kippla knows what I meant.  It will still be a challenge because some people will want to catch a non-starter.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 8, 2013)

Yay, I understood. Lol

C'mon, September. Please end, pretty please?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2013)

~Bump~

Anyone else?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 9, 2013)

If I'm allowed to but both games, I'll play one normally and try this on the other. I'll probably be quite good at this, because if I catch pokemon they usually don't get used anyway, I spend all my time training one team to be mega OP.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 9, 2013)

TheCreeperHugz said:


> If I'm allowed to but both games, I'll play one normally and try this on the other. I'll probably be quite good at this, because if I catch pokemon they usually don't get used anyway, I spend all my time training one team to be mega OP.




I'll go ahead and sign you up, just in case.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 14, 2013)

The only problem I can see right now is that Pokemon Bank isn't out until late December so we'll have to wait to start the challenge... Oh well, gives me time to breed some good starters with good egg moves!


----------



## Hamusuta (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck everyone thats doing it, im sorry but i NEED Meowstic.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2013)

I can't say I'll do this for my first ever playthrough of the game. But if I do manage to somehow end up bored after doing everything possible on my first playthrough, I may consider doing it at a much later date.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

If I can do it on a second playthrough, I'll totally do it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, and question! Do I have to use unevolved starters?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Blues said:


> If I can do it on a second playthrough, I'll totally do it.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh, and question! Do I have to use unevolved starters?


Do you mean not use any starter that's already evolved?


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Do you mean not use any starter that's already evolved?



Yeah. Like do I have to start with Squirtle or Snivy, or can I start right away with Blastoise and Serperior (forgot Snivy's names, hah).

- - - Post Merge - - -

Because I already have a set of all the starters, both male and female, in my Black game, and I don't particularly want to breed them, though I will if necessary.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

You can only play with unevolved starters that you bred/got in-game.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> You can only play with unevolved starters that you bred/got in-game.



Eh, yeah. Well, to the Day Care!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Only fair. I see what you mean. Thanks!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know, that's just my guess. It would be improper to use already evolved starters.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I don't know, that's just my guess. It would be improper to use already evolved starters.



Yeah, true. Ah well. And here I thought my thirty evolved starters were gonna get some exercise.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

You could probably use them in an after/post game.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> You could probably use them in an after/post game.



Yeah, true. I'd need to build them up, but it would be amazing...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Yup. Don't worry, you'll be able to use them.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Yup. Don't worry, you'll be able to use them.



YES! Don't worry, my pretties. Soon you'll be free to crush opponents...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

You could do it in your first playthrough, y'know.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> You could do it in your first playthrough, y'know.



Well, as far as I know we don't have a set date for the Pokemon Bank release. I might be wrong, but I'll probably do a run before this starter run.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah, that's what I meant.


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> Yeah, that's what I meant.



Ah, okay. Gotcha!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

-nodnod-

So, we all on board for this?


----------



## jamesmikehj (Sep 14, 2013)

will from what i understand we ll be able to walk with other trainer over the internet abit like we do in ac so why not team if it possible


----------



## Blues (Sep 14, 2013)

Kippla said:


> -nodnod-
> 
> So, we all on board for this?



Yup!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 14, 2013)

Great!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 15, 2013)

My breeding process just got accelerated by my friends, they've lent me the necessary starters to breed up half of my team and get them some decent egg moves! I'm going to hatch them all on W2 so that I don't have to wait for the eggs to hatch on Y and to check them for egg moves.

My new Challenge team will be:
Chespin
Squirtle
Torchic
Piplup
Snivy
Cyndaquil!

This method also gives me the added challenge that if I over level Piplup, Snivy or Cyndaquil they will start dis-obeying me in battle!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 20, 2013)

Updated the sign-up list.  Remember, you can join the list and wait however long you want to start the challenge.  If you want to do it like, a year from now, by all means that's okay.  Also, if you're not sure about signing up, I can still put you on the list.


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

This sounds interesting... 

So basically you play the whole game with the same 6 Pokemon, is that correct?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes, and they have to be a starter from each region.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

Count me in! However, I kind of traded in most of my Pokemon games before I knew White was compatible so I'll kind of have to wait a little... a while :9


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Hmm....
Sounds like a challenge. 
I'll give it a shot when I get the game.


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Count me in! However, I kind of traded in most of my Pokemon games before I knew White was compatible so I'll kind of have to wait a little... a while :9



I've got quite a few starters if you want to trade for 'em.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 21, 2013)

If it's not any trouble, sure! Will we trade in X and Y?


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> If it's not any trouble, sure! Will we trade in X and Y?



Whatever works for you, I can do.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 22, 2013)

Still breeding my starters, I'll have a few to spare so if anyone is having any trouble getting another starter I can trade with them once the Pokemon Bank comes out. Unfortunately they will have my White 2 trainer OT as I'm hatching the eggs first.

EDIT


Spoiler: Starters available for trade






Snivy
Level 1
Male
Adamant
Overgrow
Stats:
HP 12-  Attack 6
Defense 6-  Sp. atk 5
Sp. def 6-  Speed 6
Moves:
Tackle




Piplup
Level 1
Female
Adamant
Torrent
Stats:
HP 12-  Attack 6
Defense 6-  Sp. atk 5
Sp. def 6-  Speed 6
Moves:
Pound
Hydro Pump


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 27, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks for helping with providing starters for people.

Not that much longer till the release!


----------



## Blues (Sep 27, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Hey guys, thanks for helping with providing starters for people.
> 
> Not that much longer till the release!



My mood keeps changing between, "MAN, IT'S SO FAR AWAY!" and "Hey, that's really close!"

Also, I pre-ordered X as well. Now I can do lots of... stuff.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

I can't handle waiting. I really, really can't!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 28, 2013)

Ive pre ordered X to play properly (well, technical my uncle preordered it for me) but I don't have the money for Y right now, so I may not be able to do this for around a week after the release  
But still, can't wait for the release!


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 28, 2013)

Kippla said:


> I can't handle waiting. I really, really can't!


I got a new phone so i may not be able to get Y so early. :c HopefullyI get it soon.


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I got a new phone so i may not be able to get Y so early. :c HopefullyI get it soon.



The only reason I was even able to get both X and Y was that I had put down the pre-order for Y _before_ I got a tablet. Then I got enough trade-in credit at GameStop to get Y, so I could put that pre-order money towards X. It was amazing.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

Maybe I'll ask my friend who's standing in line on the first day of release to pick me up X along with his Y. I don't want to wait a month for my birthday. ;-;


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 28, 2013)

Like I said before, you don't have to do the challenge when the game comes out.  You can wait as long as you want.  I assume you're going to try it eventually BBG so I'll add you to the list.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 28, 2013)

I had enough birthday money left to preorder X and Y, plus enough to get the guide later on and still have some left over. If I hadn't spent any of my birthday money to start with I could have got the Blue X&Y XL, though I don't NEED it...



AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Like I said before, you don't have to do the challenge when the game comes out.  You can wait as long as you want.  I assume you're going to try it eventually BBG so I'll add you to the list.


If people are going to use the PokeBank to transfer Pok?mon they will need to wait until 27th December, as that's when it is meant to be released in Europe but I don't think the USA has a date yet. So you should have a few months to get a first or second copy to play on. 

I still have starters available for those who need them, I can either do the trade to BW or BW2 or we can sort out the details and trade on XY after PokeBank is available. I will also be downloading multiple event Torchics on my copy of Y (Once I have played the Main Story, I will have short term saves and will trade the Torchics to my X copy) I can trade to anyone who misses the event.

Remember PokeBank is free for a short time after release and the Torchic event is running until mid-January!!


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I had enough birthday money left to preorder X and Y, plus enough to get the guide later on and still have some left over. If I hadn't spent any of my birthday money to start with I could have got the Blue X&Y XL, though I don't NEED it...
> 
> 
> If people are going to use the PokeBank to transfer Pok?mon they will need to wait until 27th December, as that's when it is meant to be released in Europe but I don't think the USA has a date yet. So you should have a few months to get a first or second copy to play on.
> ...



It's really that long of an event? Sweet! I'll have to stock up.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 28, 2013)

Blues said:


> It's really that long of an event? Sweet! I'll have to stock up.



It is, I double checked and the event starts on 12th October to 15th January! 

I'm going to be paying for PokeBank in the long term so any future competitors to this challenge can rely on me to dish out a Torchic to them if they want it.


----------



## Blues (Sep 28, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> It is, I double checked and the event starts on 12th October to 15th January!
> 
> I'm going to be paying for PokeBank in the long term so any future competitors to this challenge can rely on me to dish out a Torchic to them if they want it.



Dang, that's a long event.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Sep 29, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> It is, I double checked and the event starts on 12th October to 15th January!
> 
> I'm going to be paying for PokeBank in the long term so any future competitors to this challenge can rely on me to dish out a Torchic to them if they want it.



How much is pokebank after the free trial?


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 29, 2013)

It's 500 yen yearly, but I don't think the other prices for it have been revealed (like the dollar).


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 29, 2013)

It shouldn't be too expensive, most people have estimated about ?5/?5 in the UK/Europe.


----------



## Croconaw (Sep 29, 2013)

I'd*be*willing*to*do*it.


----------



## Solid (Sep 29, 2013)

Hm. Well considering the fact I haven't seen a challenge that struck me as "challenging" for quite a while, this actually strikes my interest. Since i'm getting X, I guess I could try this.

How do we sign up? I'm interested.


----------



## Redlatios (Sep 29, 2013)

Aaaalright... Squirtle, Chikorita, Blaziken, Piplup, Snivy, Fennekin.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

All you have to do is post you want to try it.  Added RedLatios, Solid, and Feraligatr to the list.


----------



## Gizmodo (Sep 30, 2013)

YES i will


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 30, 2013)

May I? Sounds like a fun challenge to me.  My pokemon shall be.

1. Venusaur
2. Feraligatr
3. Sceptile
4. Infernape
5. Samurott
6. Final evolution of Fennekin

Sounds like a good starter team to me.  I shall play this on my X version if I get it.


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 30, 2013)

Added Gizmodo and Paperboy012305 to the list.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Oct 1, 2013)

To any more recent challengers I have spare bred starters on my White 2 save, the full list can be found in my blogs!

I can trade to Black/White or Black 2/White 2 or we can come up with a deal now and trade on X/Y when the PokeBank is released!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks again FMB for providing a service for this challenge, it's really helpful.

We're now in the same month XY will be released!  

- - - Post Merge - - -

(stupid double post glitch!)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh jeez, X/Y is out in 10 DAYS! So excited!


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 4, 2013)

~Bump~

Only 8 days left


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 4, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> To any more recent challengers I have spare bred starters on my White 2 save, the full list can be found in my blogs!
> 
> I can trade to Black/White or Black 2/White 2 or we can come up with a deal now and trade on X/Y when the PokeBank is released!



Can I trade for some when I get my X? 
I was breeding them on my Black, but ive lost it 
Edit: Nevermind, I found it


----------



## TheCreeperHugz (Oct 6, 2013)

I've included this thread in my own,would appreciate it if you did the same


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 6, 2013)

Okay, adding now.


EDIT: Also, a notice.  The Pokemon XY starter challenge has a confirmed date now.  The challenge will run from January 1st to January 31st 2014.  You must start the challenge on January 1st and complete it by the 31st to receive a prize.  I will need suggestions for a prize and volunteers for the prizes.  I've added Flying Mint Bunny to the helpers list, and I'll add anyone else to helpers list that would like to provide services for the challenge or prizes.  There is a new rule.  You must post a screen shot of your starter team when you start the challenge, and one whenever you beat a gym.  You may not use any mega items on your team, or items at all for that matter.  You must keep a team of six different region starters throughout the game or your challenge is void.  You must also have two grass types, water types, and fire types on your team or your challenge is void.  You may not catch Pokemon either.  If you do, your challenge is void.  If you have to receive a Pokemon or legendary during the game to continue, you must put it in your box and release it.  Now as far as competitive rules go.  If your entire team faints and you black out, then you must start the challenge over.  You are allowed to use medicine during battle and Pokemon centers when you reach one as much as you like though.  If you use any hacked Pokemon your challenge is automatically void.  Whenever you battle someone important, like a rival, gym leader, elite four, or champion, you may only use as many starter Pokemon as Pokemon they use.  The first post will be edited with this update.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 8, 2013)

~Bump~


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 10, 2013)

~Bump~

I've edited one of the rules.  I decided one mega evolution item is allowed, but all other items are not allowed still.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 14, 2013)

~Bump~


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 29, 2013)

Strange. Usually during most pokemon challenges it's taboo to use any starter because most of them are OP. I personally wouldn't participate in this because it seems like it'll be extremely easy, but I think this challenge has inspired me to create a 6-starter competitive team. Good luck to anybody participating in the challenge! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I think that you should add the rule of having at least one starter from each generation (don't know whether this is already a rule).

- - - Post Merge - - -

IN FACT COUNT ME IN! This challenge feels like it'd be fun. Btw you might want to advise people on using Pokemon bank to safely secure their teams/pokemon already on their x/y games.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 29, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> Strange. Usually during most pokemon challenges it's taboo to use any starter because most of them are OP. I personally wouldn't participate in this because it seems like it'll be extremely easy, but I think this challenge has inspired me to create a 6-starter competitive team. Good luck to anybody participating in the challenge!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




It's a challenge because you can't catch any other Pokemon along the way, and it's tempting to use a different Pokemon than your starter team.  Also, the second thing you said is already a rule, in fact it's the only way this is considered a new challenge.  6 generations = 6 different starter Pokemon in a team.  And I'll add you to the list.  I'm pretty sure I covered using Pokemon Bank in the main post, but I'll go ahead and check too.

EDIT: Oops, it wasn't there.  I added another section about how to assemble your team and why this is challenging.  It's in the first post now.

EDIT: I'm still accepting helpers btw and sign-ups.  Both will close by December 31st 2013 and there is no limit to how many people that can either help or join.


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 8, 2013)

~Bump~


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 28, 2013)

~Bump~

Decided to bump this because we're getting closer to the release of Pokemon Bank, and only a little less than five weeks till this event begins!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 27, 2013)

Uhh guys, I got some bad news. (Sorry if somebody already sorted this out but i'd just post here.)

This is what Serebii said about Pok?mon Bank:

[SUP]*Nintendo have announced that they have temporarily removed Pok?mon Bank from the Nintendo 3DS eShop. This is following the massive influx of users on both Nintendo 3DS and Wii U coming on Christmas, plus the addition of Pok?mon Bank causing the Nintendo Network to drive to a halt. This means users cannot download it anymore and currently cannot access the features of the game.. It is currently unclear when Pok?mon Bank and Pok? Transporter will return, or if the western release is delayed. They have made it clear that the 30 day trial for previously registered users will restart when it returns.
Edit @ 13:14: Pok?mon Bank is now listed with a release of TBD (To Be Decided) on the North American and European eShops. We'll bring details on this as soon as we can*[/SUP]

What this means on this challenge means we can't do this challenge on January 1st, we have to wait until Pok?mon Bank will return from the eShop. You'll have to find a new date for the challenge if Pok?mon Bank comes back.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 28, 2013)

Doesn't mean you can't get the starters. I have all Generation I, II, III IV, V and VI starters thanks to breeding Mudkips


----------



## reyy (Dec 28, 2013)

I actually am getting all starters from Hikari's shop
he must've gotten the pokebank in japan or japanese people must've traded starters to him


----------



## Farobi (Dec 28, 2013)

I got all my starters through GameFAQs and GTS. Much fun such starters


----------



## Jinglefruit (Dec 28, 2013)

I might join in with this if I buy Y in time. ~ probably won't be until after my exams though. I know what team I'd like to use already.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 20, 2014)

Is this still happening? I've been waiting to see if anybody was still willing to participate. I'm definitely up for it!


----------

